# Looking for an open-source Application Monitoring tool



## reddy (Feb 21, 2021)

I am looking for an application monitoring tool having a focus on reporting errors and call stacks. I have come across sentry.io which seems to be exactly what I am looking for, however I have no confidence in the leadership of the project.

Apparently the project started as open-source but has re-licensed itself under some non-free license with a promise of going back to open-source later. At the same time, I also see that 1) there has been push back on migrating from python2 to python3, 2) there used to be a page explaining how to install and configure the software manually, but now the documentation only contains steps to install a docker image - which is a huge red flag - and 3) at the same time there is a github issue where they explicitly say that they have no plan to support FreeBSD. This is a no-go for me, especially since the python package available in pip fails to install, but even if it did install properly, this adventure feels like a time-bomb. I have no confidence that the owners of the project will safeguard our interests at this point.

So I am on the look for something exactly like sentry but that is not sentry, as I cannot believe that they were the first ones to build this kind of open-source tool. We used to work with a vendor providing a SaaS bug tracking solution having this kind of capability and it was quite useful. Whenever a certain type of error happened from a certain place in the application, rather than spamming the bug tracker with 1000 tickets for every user that ever triggered the error, the problem was displayed only once and a counter showed how many times this exception had been raised (with dates and times in a more detailed page). Then opening a bug tracking ticket was just one-click away. However I would be very happy even without bug tracker integration (I would even prefer not having such an integration since we already use something we are happy with for bug tracking).

We moved away from this vendor a long-time ago when we decided to self-host all our code and forums/discussions/bug trackers for trade secret reasons. I've never come across something similar ever since, but I also never really looked for to be honest. And now that I am doing so, and I have been looking around for quite a few days now, I struggle to find an open-source solution other than sentry. I would greatly appreciate any help or idea if someone is inspired


----------

